# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #19



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week Sasquatch caused problems at Thanksgiving dinner over a Hillary magnet, the world seems to be coming apart at the seams and we have a pretty good idea who's behind it and Denton becomes a parrot.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-11-27T22_09_04-08_00

Past episodes can be found here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm watching The Ranch, right now.
I don't think the language is good, but the humor and the dysfunctional family plot is hilarious and somehow makes sense.
Thanks for the heads up, Sas!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Have you changed something on the Podomatic, guys? I'm getting a blank screen, the menu choices don't work, and the search function returns nothing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Have you changed something on the Podomatic, guys? I'm getting a blank screen, the menu choices don't work, and the search function returns nothing.


I dunno. It works for me. @Sasquatch ??


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good show.... Well, it seems I'm not the only person here who has a libtard sister. Thank God mine don't have kids.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Have you changed something on the Podomatic, guys? I'm getting a blank screen, the menu choices don't work, and the search function returns nothing.


Not sure what's up. Worked fine for me too. Let us know if you got it to work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasq,

Send your nephew to Slippy Lodge next summer. Guaranteed conversion.



Sasquatch said:


> This week Sasquatch caused problems at Thanksgiving dinner over a Hillary magnet, the world seems to be coming apart at the seams and we have a pretty good idea who's behind it and Denton becomes a parrot.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-11-27T22_09_04-08_00
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

True Dat.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Great show , very true we don't want a race war , but as things are heading that way we just have to be ready for it if it happens . If the liberals are that stupid then they will just have to pay for being stupid .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Great show , very true we don't want a race war , but as things are heading that way we just have to be ready for it if it happens . If the liberals are that stupid then they will just have to pay for being stupid .


The sad part about it is that it won't be the Al Sharpton's and Jesse Jacksons, . . . and the BLM thugs that get whacked if it starts up.

They will be pushed to the rear and some otherwise good people will give their lives for them.

I owe my adult earning capacity to a couple of the best black men I ever met, . . . Arthur George Carter, a Navy Electrician and Henry E. Staten, a civilian electrical contractor.

Together they taught me how to be a competent electrician and earn a good living for my wife, my son, and myself.

Without their influence, . . . God knows where I might have wound up.

Let us just pray it don't happen........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sasq,
> 
> Send your nephew to Slippy Lodge next summer. Guaranteed conversion.


That's the problem. She won't let him out of her sight.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> The sad part about it is that it won't be the Al Sharpton's and Jesse Jacksons, . . . and the BLM thugs that get whacked if it starts up.
> 
> They will be pushed to the rear and some otherwise good people will give their lives for them.
> 
> ...


With all my heart, I pray it won't happen. If it does, my black friends know they and their families are welcome at my place; even f they voted into office the vile creatures who have been setting our nation up for failure.

I know I ramble in the podcasts and rarely do I get the true intent of the rambling across because of it. I need to use cue cards. Here is what I was trying to get across:

The globalists, the powers who control our government and the other governments of the West, are attempting to destroy Western culture. They want what the European Christians built, destroyed.

In the inner cities, the flames of racial hatred are being stoked.The lies are being reiterated time and again in the community sound chambers with no other information making it to the people. The cops are their enemies and so are the "pink people."

In our schools, students are taught that everyone is a victim of the white people, and if you are white, you carry the shame of everything that is wrong.

Christianity, which is the foundation of our nation and our nation's laws, is banned from discussion except for reasons of ridiculing the concept, while every other religion or philosophy is worthy of study, understanding and adulation.

Our southern border is left unchecked so that waves of people from other cultures may flood our nation, further diluting our own, sick and dying culture. To insure violence and chaos is hastened upon our children, Islam, a violent ideology, is being brought into our country by our own government in the name of caring for "refugees."

There is nothing magical about this continent. The notions about which our founding fathers wrote are not organic to this land. The Declaration of Independence, the constitution and the Bill of Rights were not hidden under an oak tree somewhere on the Eastern Seaboard. They were the summation of earlier learning from European intellectual growth, inspired and guided by the Holy Spirit. It boils down to the fact that all men were created equal by our Creator, the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob; the Father of King Jesus. That Creator endowed us with certain, unalienable rights, and no earthly authority had the right to deprive us of them.

The BLM lies, the unchecked immigration, the importation of ideologies that oppose what was once the foundation of this nation, the teaching that white equals shame and guilt, and the teaching that everything that was long understood as immoral and abominable is now worthy of not only equal approval but superior, are all to destroy our understanding of who and what we are as human beings. It is for the purpose of division. It is so that we and when I say we I mean ALL of us, may be conquered and enslaved.

That was the point I was trying to make. In order to oppose something, we must first understanding it and why it is happening. Bringing that to light was my intent.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> I dunno. It works for me. @Sasquatch ??


Works for me.

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

*@Denton* no worries Brother ... you were successful in delivering your talking points. Forget about being self conscious, you have this.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Denton I still can't connect to this site for the podcast. Since everyone else can, it's obviously a problem with my equipment. The weird thing is, if I go to the Podcast site via Google, I can't even sign up for an account. It won't accept my data. WTH? I haven't changed anything on my machine, and all other sites are working fine. I'm not getting a dangerous site warning from my antivirus. I don't get it.

I'm PO'd. From what I see here, this was a significant show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> @Denton I still can't connect to this site for the podcast. Since everyone else can, it's obviously a problem with my equipment. The weird thing is, if I go to the Podcast site via Google, I can't even sign up for an account. It won't accept my data. WTH? I haven't changed anything on my machine, and all other sites are working fine. I'm not getting a dangerous site warning from my antivirus. I don't get it.
> 
> I'm PO'd. From what I see here, this was a significant show.


That bites. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Denton I still can't connect to this site for the podcast. Since everyone else can, it's obviously a problem with my equipment. The weird thing is, if I go to the Podcast site via Google, I can't even sign up for an account. It won't accept my data. WTH? I haven't changed anything on my machine, and all other sites are working fine. I'm not getting a dangerous site warning from my antivirus. I don't get it.
> 
> I'm PO'd. *From what I see here, this was a significant show.*


Nah, just another 30 minutes of our typical nonsense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Nah, just another 30 minutes of our typical nonsense.


It was NOT nonsense.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Nah, just another 30 minutes of our typical nonsense.


Hmm Squatch? I counted 48 minutes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Hmm Squatch? I counted 48 minutes.


- 2 minutes on the opening, - 2 minutes on the outro music and - the 14 minutes I got to say anything and you have 30 minutes. See, easy!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Havent heard a podcast yet but when i do it will be a binge listen. 

My wife likes the ranch show so i catch it here and there i get a laugh or 2. 

Looking forward to checking them out i cant think of a any other prepper related podcasts.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Listening now... Great show, guys! Sas, urinal cake would've been proud of you regarding the hillary magnet. Denton, I thought all police got a free pass for speeding!!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey is Soros the antichrist? You could do a podcast on that maybe sometime.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Hey is Soros the antichrist? You could do a podcast on that maybe sometime.


"THE" antichrist??? I doubt it, . . . at this point.

But the apostle John said there were many antichrists in his day, . . . and Soros is IMHO, . . . just one of the many of today's crop.

He may rise to the top, . . . but the indications from especially Daniel, . . . lead us to believe "THE" antichrist will be a charasmatic, dynamic, and probably young, handsome type person, . . . kinda maybe like JFK. JFK certainly was not an antichrist, . . . but he had followers swooning over him in the same fashion as Elvis did.

And while I cannot prove my theory, . . . I really believe that "THE TEMPLE" will be built before he comes on the scene. I would look for it first, . . . Antichrist to follow later. My reasoning is simple: the daily sacrifice will be stopped by him in the middle of the last "week", the 7 year peace pact. I don't see him being instrumental in building the temple, . . . then stopping it's most important function, . . . but rather, I see him coming up after its completion, . . . using the first few years to cement his power, rid himself of most enemies, surround himself with a world full of "Yes" men, . . . and THEN, . . . he'll move against Israel / the Temple.

I am not sure Soros can buy enough time here for him to be the leader of all that happening, . . . dude's got one foot in the grave now. And again, . . . just food for thought, . . . and it may be a wrong schedule of time events. The events will happen, . . . my schedule just may not be THE timetable.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> "THE" antichrist??? I doubt it, . . . at this point.
> 
> But the apostle John said there were many antichrists in his day, . . . and Soros is IMHO, . . . just one of the many of today's crop.
> 
> ...


Oh maybe so about that, 'cause he sure isn't handsome. But he could cause some big, big problem (economically speaking) and then fix it. Did you know he's a Jew? Well, an atheist Jew. He helped round Jews up with his "God Father" and said they were the best days of his life. What a creep. So if he's not the antichrist, I think he's setting it up all for the antichrist.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's a great topic for a podcast: "Something is better than nothing prepper-wise", 'cause I know so many people who don't prep because they figure they can't. Too expensive, that sort of thing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Here's a great topic for a podcast: "Something is better than nothing prepper-wise", 'cause I know so many people who don't prep because they figure they can't. Too expensive, that sort of thing.


Good idea. Those people that don't prep because they think it's too expensive are really just lazy. Anything can be accomplished if you really want it. Have they never heard of Dollar tree!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Oh maybe so about that, 'cause he sure isn't handsome. But he could cause some big, big problem (economically speaking) and then fix it. Did you know he's a Jew? Well, an atheist Jew. He helped round Jews up with his "God Father" and said they were the best days of his life. What a creep. So if he's not the antichrist, I think he's setting it up all for the antichrist.


Because of one specific scripture in Daniel:

Daniel 9:26 (KJV) 
26 And after threescore and two weeks shall Messiah be cut off, but not for himself:* and the people of the prince that shall come shall destroy the city and the sanctuary*; and the end thereof shall be with a flood, and unto the end of the war desolations are determined.

Many people believe "THE" antichrist, . . . or the Beast as I prefer to think of him, . . . is described in this particular passage.

The folks who destroyed the city and the sanctuary were first and foremost Romans, . . . Titus and his thugs, . . . IIRC the 10th Legion that was pulled in from Syria.

At any rate, . . . we do also know that many of those involved were mercenaries / professional warriors with no allegiance except to the money they got, . . . and the biggest portion of them were from modern day Syria.

SOOO, . . . is the "prince that shall come" a Roman or a Syrian?? Watch both sides, . . . but don't bet the house on it.

I'm convinced it is correct in our interpretation of the prophesy, . . . but that does not make it have to happen that way, . . . I've been wrong before.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Good idea. Those people that don't prep because they think it's too expensive are really just lazy. Anything can be accomplished if you really want it. Have they never heard of Dollar tree!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I know! And those are the folks who are gonna show up at our doorsteps once the s hits the f, like my sis and all the rest of my extended family, and like your half-sister. You know, the gun control because guns are scary types? They're all gonna want some help, so it'd sure be nice if we could encourage them to get started now.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> I know! And those are the folks who are gonna show up at our doorsteps once the s hits the f, like my sis and all the rest of my extended family, and like your half-sister. You know, the gun control because guns are scary types? They're all gonna want some help, so it'd sure be nice if we could encourage them to get started now.


For people like them all you can hope for is a "wake up call" where they are part of a mini shtf and realize afterwards that hey, just maybe, there is some wisdom in it. Otherwise you could be left with some hard choices.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> For people like them all you can hope for is a "wake up call" where they are part of a mini shtf and realize afterwards that hey, just maybe, there is some wisdom in it. Otherwise you could be left with some hard choices.


Hard choices for sure.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys. Right on point as usual.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> @Denton I still can't connect to this site for the podcast. Since everyone else can, it's obviously a problem with my equipment. The weird thing is, if I go to the Podcast site via Google, I can't even sign up for an account. It won't accept my data. WTH? I haven't changed anything on my machine, and all other sites are working fine. I'm not getting a dangerous site warning from my antivirus. I don't get it.
> 
> I'm PO'd. From what I see here, this was a significant show.


What browser are you using? Can you try to pull up the podcast using a different browser?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> The sad part about it is that it won't be the Al Sharpton's and Jesse Jacksons, . . . and the BLM thugs that get whacked if it starts up.


Trump called Sharpeton the other day, some think Trump plans to bribe him in order to shut him up for the next four years.

Apparently Sharpeton used to cause constant problems in NYC, then the billionare Bloomberg became mayor and had a little "meeting" with Sharpeton, after that Sharpeton was quiet/happy as can be for years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Trump called Sharpeton the other day, some think Trump plans to bribe him in order to shut him up for the next four years.
> 
> Apparently Sharpeton used to cause constant problems in NYC, then the billionare Bloomberg became mayor and had a little "meeting" with Sharpeton, after that Sharpeton was quiet/happy as can be for years.


I would like to bribe him with an unpinned grenade stuffed in his mouth. :devil:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sonya said:


> What browser are you using? Can you try to pull up the podcast using a different browser?


iE8. Haven't had time to try. Going to work with it tonight. Thanks.


----------

